# Jerky



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Second time for jerky


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I make mine and also the dog for healthy treats not from china. My favorite is chicken, I have a 10 tray dehydrator it does about 7 raw pounds at a time


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice! 7 lbs, thats not bad, mine will do 25, lol. 10 is as much as I have done and that is a chore


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

That's a lot. I'm going to make more. I never thought about chicken. This turned out good for second time.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you use a slicer? I have almost always made ground jerky and used a jerky cannon. But sliced back strap is probably sooo much better, lol. How much does whole.meat shrink up?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I used a slicer. I'm using beef. London broil or close to it. The first I made shrunk to much because cut to thin. I made this batch thicker . Also the hydrator I used first had no temp control so got to hot or cooked to long.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

This batch you could pull apart or chew with out breaking your teeth or jaw.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the last batch i made was two hind quarters about 8lb. turned out 5lb.
i use creole spicy seasoning i mix up from an old cajun recipe. smoke with pecan and oak about 8hrs.

jack


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

no slicer, just a sharp knife, I like it tough as jerky should be not tender like a ribeye. I have a cannon too for ground meat, works well too. the only thing I do with Venison is make jerky as that is all it is good for to me but did not hunt for one this year. Wild hog is good but has to have zero fat. A family pack of chicken breasts is the cheapest and tastiest I have made.


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

If y'all want to try an alternative meat source - try pork loin. I buy the whole loins when they go on sale $1.99/lb or cheaper. 

I clean all the "red" meat off, leaving just the white meat. Cut in chunks, slice with the grain, marinate in a bottle of Hot & Spicy Allegro with cure #1 and beef stock. Smoke or dehydrate to your normal routine. 

I use to run 30 pound batches, but recently made some improvements to my smokehouse to handle 50 pounds. I like my jerky "saddle-bag" style - meaning it's really dry and you can literally throw it in a bag and eat it 3 days later. My weight loss is generally 60-65% (sorry pics are sideways)

--Potsie


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I thought about using the loins.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm taking a break now but my next venture is link sausage I have breakfast sausage made already so will make Italian and kobzas.


----------

